# Boat ramp at Wilson Shoals



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

The last time I drove by there last year I noticed a fairly new and nice boat ramp had been installed. Is this a public ramp? I was with someone at the time so I could not investigate much. Has anybody ever used it? If it is private, where do I pay? 
Thanks!
Bud


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Are you meaning in Bedias Creek or the Trinity River proper?

This is my opinion of what happened in Bedias if you are referring to it. "Pete" had a private ramp there which was very popular. Pete pushed really hard for much of the road leading there to be maintained by the county, because they actually were public roads. In retaliation to Pete, the powers at be caused a public ramp to be built next to Pete's.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

it's in bedias creek. You can see it on Google maps pretty easily. River road takes a sharp turn to the right and dead ends into it.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Flyingvranch said:


> it's in bedias creek. You can see it on Google maps pretty easily. River road takes a sharp turn to the right and dead ends into it.


Okay, I had gone back in and edited my post. Pete won a battle and lost the war IMO. The public ramp may have been improved since I saw it last, but this occurred years ago.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

there should be 2 ramps. This is near the mouth of Bedias creek. The first ramp belongs to Pete or it did. Need to check and see if he is around. I hope he is. The second ramp is public, county ramp. I always used Petes ramp and paid the small fee. Could park where he could see my rig. The county ramp was know for people taking your stuff while you were fishing.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I remember driving through that "neighborhood" in the late 70's or early '80's. People were in their "yards" working on gill nets, and they looked straight from Deliverance.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

My grand dad lived there in the early 60's. He moved out about 1962. Mother was ashamed of him living there. What a heck of a place to fish. Wilson shoals and as a kid I could catch anything down by the shoals. I remember it being one of the best looking natural places I had seen as a kid before the lake backed up there.


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Mattsfishin said:


> My grand dad lived there in the early 60's. He moved out about 1962. Mother was ashamed of him living there. What a heck of a place to fish. Wilson shoals and as a kid I could catch anything down by the shoals. I remember it being one of the best looking natural places I had seen as a kid before the lake backed up there.


I bet your Grand Dad knew mine as he was there during the same time period. I have a deep family history there as my great great grandfather operated the cable ferry there around 1900. The folks who own that land across the creek today are close friends of mine and I actually have a piece of the original 1" steel cable that once spanned the river there by the creek mouth. I have it framed in my library at home and sometimes when I feel sorry for myself I look at that piece of cable and think of him pulling that barge across the river in all kinds of weather for years, and then I don't feel sorry for myself anymore. LOL

I remember all of those squatter shacks along the river well and playing in the water at the shoals around 1965 or so. There even used to be a romping night club there at that time according to my dad!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

As kids we would slide down the steep bank and grown ups took the stairs.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

I was there about a month ago lookin. I only saw one to the right. By the looks and conditions assumed it was public. 

If you went straight that would put you nearly in someone's from yard


----------



## jendruschb (Apr 9, 2007)

*Petes Boat Ramp*

If I understand Bo, he lost allot of creek frontage during the floods last year meaning the trinity pushed the sand back up and over the piers there. I guess you could say he gained creek frontage in the form of a sand bar.. This also covered what was petes boat ramp. The only ramp there now is the public ramp. We've never had problems there.
I hunt the property that borders the Bedias and Trinity as you travel down Wilson shoals. I'm there quiet a bit.

FYI Bo is the guy that lives next to petes old ramp. Sells the fish....


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

jendruschb said:


> If I understand Bo, he lost allot of creek frontage during the floods last year meaning the trinity pushed the sand back up and over the piers there. I guess you could say he gained creek frontage in the form of a sand bar.. This also covered what was petes boat ramp. The only ramp there now is the public ramp. We've never had problems there.
> I hunt the property that borders the Bedias and Trinity as you travel down Wilson shoals. I'm there quiet a bit.
> 
> FYI Bo is the guy that lives next to petes old ramp. Sells the fish....


Wow, the sand covered up Pete's old ramp....
If I remember correctly there was a wash or drainage between Pete's and the public ramp, which may have affected how the sand deposited.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

jendruschb said:


> If I understand Bo, he lost allot of creek frontage during the floods last year meaning the trinity pushed the sand back up and over the piers there. I guess you could say he gained creek frontage in the form of a sand bar.. This also covered what was petes boat ramp. The only ramp there now is the public ramp. We've never had problems there.
> I hunt the property that borders the Bedias and Trinity as you travel down Wilson shoals. I'm there quiet a bit.
> 
> FYI Bo is the guy that lives next to petes old ramp. Sells the fish....


At least one fella in those houses sure gave me the stank eye when I drove in lookin. That was the only thing that made me think private.

I'd like to have a spot down there to sit over a feeder. Bet there's plenty hogs


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I haven't been to Pete's in many years, because I bought a flood prone lot in a river settlement just to give me access to a different private ramp, so I fish other feeder creeks now instead of Bedias.

But this is how I remember Bedias, is it right?


----------



## jendruschb (Apr 9, 2007)

*Correct*



Whitebassfisher said:


> I haven't been to Pete's in many years, because I bought a flood prone lot in a river settlement just to give me access to a different private ramp, so I fish other feeder creeks now instead of Bedias.
> 
> But this is how I remember Bedias, is it right?


This is correct.. 
I'm going to be there this weekend. I'll confirm petes ramp is under sand. It was bad after the food for the mouth of Bedias creek was nearly shut off. At normal tide per say A normal boat could not run into river from the creek. I think it has sense cleaned out enough to get a boat by.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

I use that ramp pretty often, launch there to go bowfish the creek and the WB run of course. A lot has changed since the flood. There is a lot of silt and sand bars that have gotten moved around. I haven't had any issues launching my 1754 tracker there, if it has rained at all you may need 4wd to get a larger boat out. For those of you who have never run that creek before, be careful, lots of snags and shallow silt spots. The channel moves around a bit until you get back into the narrow parts of the creek. Once you get back there its pretty consistent until you get close to the rocky shoals.


----------



## jendruschb (Apr 9, 2007)

*WB Run*



Beaux said:


> I use that ramp pretty often, launch there to go bowfish the creek and the WB run of course. A lot has changed since the flood. There is a lot of silt and sand bars that have gotten moved around. I haven't had any issues launching my 1754 tracker there, if it has rained at all you may need 4wd to get a larger boat out. For those of you who have never run that creek before, be careful, lots of snags and shallow silt spots. The channel moves around a bit until you get back into the narrow parts of the creek. Once you get back there its pretty consistent until you get close to the rocky shoals.


Beaux... any word on where the WB may be or is it too early? I'm sure the rains have everything jacked up...


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

I haven't been up there to fish yet, It's still hunting season for ducks so that keeps me busy. Judging by the rest of the places and the whites movement, I'd say its a little early. This recent rain didn't help with the water quality. River is up and the creeks are flowing.


----------



## Rivercat (Feb 1, 2006)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I remember driving through that "neighborhood" in the late 70's or early '80's. People were in their "yards" working on gill nets, and they looked straight from Deliverance.


Those Deliverance people probably had more money than you do now... They all had other homes. One of the cabin owners was the Vice President of Brown & Root, another was a retired preacher that never had less than $10,000 in his pocket that I ever remember! The Hayslip's that owned the fish market were rolling in money! They had a contract with the prison system for the fish everyone caught around there. The nets they were repairing were their business tools! Every one of those cabins and boats were payed for with fish, with money to spare for days! Don't judge a book by it's cover my friend...


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Wasn't that area where a Game Warden got killed? Investigating netters?


----------

